# NW Ohio checking in



## hsaunier (Jan 24, 2008)

New house in Northwest Ohio.

www.npacvw.org

Looking forward to using this forum as a resource.


----------



## Van (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! I think it's a pretty good resource, and will look forward to your becoming an asset. Everyone that joins brings new info and insight to the boards.
Ask what you want answer what you can. 
and pay no heed to the Aussies, they're mostly misguided.


----------



## Logos (Jan 24, 2008)

Misguided?

What like President Bush?

Hello hsaunier welcome to control booth from down under.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 24, 2008)

President Bush isn't misguided, he's an inanimate object, he can't be; but his puppeteers most definitely are.

Anyways, welcome aboard, hsaunier, and apologies for starting a political branch of your intro thread.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, hsaunier. You seem to have a nice facility. How do you like the Strong Radience followspots? What is the throw distance? Do you have a rep. light plot you can post?


----------



## Van (Jan 24, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, hsaunier. You seem to have a nice facility. How do you like the Strong Radience followspots? What is the throw distance? Do you have a rep. light plot you can post?


 

Oh Sure you're cool 'cause you ask relavant questions, and you've been to his website


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 24, 2008)

Van said:


> Oh Sure you're cool 'cause you ask relevant questions, and you've been to his website


I'm also cool because I know how to spell or at least take the time and show the diligence to check the words that Firefox flags. Please PM me with the address of your mother, the English teacher. I think it's time she knew.

hsaunier, I see you have a Tiffin Rigging installation. In my opinion, the best counterweight rigging available, (or at least it was when I left Ohio in 1984). Have you had any problems with it? 

Do the high school students get "hands-on" experience in the NPAC? Seems like an ideal situation for a high school--a combination "professional" Performing Arts Center and high school auditorium, with the building financed privately and owned by the school. If only more school districts could operate this way.

And any place that does Marie Osmond and the Pink Floyd Experience in the same season is all right in my book. I'm thinking of moving to Lima, OH. (That's LIma, as in Lima Beans; not Leema, as in Peru, BTW.)


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice rigging and lighting, however I must disagree with the line array.
If you are putting a PM5D out front why suffer with VRX instead of Vertec?
(I may have to kick myself for recommending Vertec now)


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 25, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I'm also cool because I know how to spell or at least take the time and show the diligence to check the words that Firefox flags. Please PM me with the address of your mother, the English teacher. I think it's time she knew



It's ok hsaunier, they've been having this little lover's quarrel for a while now. I think it's almost over. They won't bite... might try to build a lamp out of you covered in home made laytex based goo. But they won't bite. 

Welcome to the booth. There are lot's of great folks here with lots of great ideas. The regulars have a little fun now and then too.


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 25, 2008)

The radiences have worked perfect for us. The throw is about 110'. Beam penetrates the FOH light just as it should. The National acts that have been through have all liked them.


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 25, 2008)

avkid said:


> Nice rigging and lighting, however I must disagree with the line array.
> If you are putting a PM5D out front why suffer with VRX instead of Vertec?
> (I may have to kick myself for recommending Vertec now)



I can't say that we have suffered at all with the VRX's. So far all nationals have been skeptical during the advance, but after they have used them, they are very pleased with the results. PFX (Pink Floyd experience) used our tops and left theirs on the truck. They did stack their subs, which really is needed in our house. One of the features that is not discussed much on our web site is the balcony construction. The acustition designed the balcony as free flying. The only place it attaches to the building is at the walkways. All around is a 3' gap. Result; NO BASS TRAP in the mezzanine. People under the balcony get the exact same listening experience as all others with no fill speakers. The VRX's have been tuned to hit the back wall in the mezz. VRX's are not the answer to all problems. In venues of 1,000 or so they seem to be a very reasonable option.


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to Control Booth. As others have said, please ask and answer questions. As you will see, there are lots of High School students on CB & they will appreciate your experience with national tours.

Dennis


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> I can't say that we have suffered at all with the VRX's. So far all nationals have been skeptical during the advance, but after they have used them, they are very pleased with the results. PFX (Pink Floyd experience) used our tops and left theirs on the truck. They did stack their subs, which really is needed in our house.


My point was more that it seems kind of silly to install an industry standard FOH desk while opting for a less than widely accepted line array.

> One of the features that is not discussed much on our web site is the balcony construction. The acustition designed the balcony as free flying. The only place it attaches to the building is at the walkways. All around is a 3' gap. Result; NO BASS TRAP in the mezzanine. People under the balcony get the exact same listening experience as all others with no fill speakers.


You don't happen to have any pictures, do you?


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't have any good photos on the web site. If you go to the about us page and squint your eyes and use lots of imagination, looking across the balcony from the photographers position you may be able to tell that there is a fall prevention rail that surrounds the seating area. That's due to the fact that there is a 3' gap between the balcony floor and the wall structure. That rail continues behind the last row of seats and stops at the entry door to the balcony.


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 25, 2008)

I guess I lied. There is a picture which seems to show the "flying Balcony" Go the the venues page and then download the PDF of pictures of the facility.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 26, 2008)

What all the rest said - welcome aboard!


----------



## avkid (Jan 26, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> I guess I lied. There is a picture which seems to show the "flying Balcony" Go the the venues page and then download the PDF of pictures of the facility.


That's awesome, it probably cost a fortune.


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 26, 2008)

$10,000,000 project


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 26, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> $10,000,000 project


Wait, just for the "flying balcony" or the entire building? I'd say you have a very nice building for $10 mil, and congratulate your architects and consultants.


----------



## hsaunier (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry. Little vague I guess.

Total project was 10 mil. 175 seat lecture hall, huge lobby, 1,200 seat auditorium, ect.


----------



## avkid (Jan 26, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> Sorry. Little vague I guess.
> Total project was 10 mil. 175 seat lecture hall, huge lobby, 1,200 seat auditorium, ect.


That is actually quite reasonable.
My church built a gym, catering kitchen, and reception area for just under $5 million.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 27, 2008)

hsaunier said:


> Sorry. Little vague I guess.
> Total project was 10 mil. 175 seat lecture hall, huge lobby, 1,200 seat auditorium, ect.



Dude that's a bargain! Our brand new Black Box that is just opening is ending up right around $5 million including all the gear. 10 for a hall that big with that much cool stuff is GREAT. You must have done the construction before the Chinese started buying all the world's steel. We didn't and the cost skyrocketed in a few months.


----------

